# Icon virgin no more!!!!



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 24, 2015)

Got my first group build icon posted. Gotta admit it looks kinda cool sitting there at the bottom of my posts.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 24, 2015)

Very nice. Have a thumb-

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 24, 2015)

..and with a gold, silver, and bronze to boot.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 24, 2015)

Can't beat that !


----------



## Njaco (Feb 24, 2015)

Now you need to get a siggy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2015)

Not too shabby, well done!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2015)

Well worth taking a break from work, to give a !


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 25, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2015)

I din't get my Cheque in the mail yet.....we may have to pull it....


Well done on a successful first group build Jeff, we are real glad you stepped up and got 3 done.....keep up the good work sir!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2015)

I echo the post above.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 25, 2015)

Great job amigo! So what are you going to spend the money on?...What?...There's no cash prize?...Hrump!


----------



## imalko (Feb 25, 2015)

8)


----------



## tigerdriver (Feb 25, 2015)

(y)


----------



## CommanderBounds (Feb 26, 2015)

Speaking of Siggys, How exactly do I get mine to be large like all the other Siggys because mine is 680x400 but it shows up as extremely small.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2015)

Your siggy isn't 680x400 but it is 150x95. The file is of the GIF type. Anyway the 680x400 picture is too large as we all agreed here the image should be of 600x200 totally. If you want to have a bigger siggy you have to resize your one ( the 680x400 ) down. It seems that the 340x200 can be fine. Then the image should be posted as the attachment to your thread about your siggies in the Signature/General Pics Upload section. Having it done you can copy the URL address of the image and paste it to your siganture text with IMG tags via your settings.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2015)

You are missing the proper end tag - thats why its not appearing. You should replace that [img tag with this:

[/img]

then your pic will appear.


----------



## at6 (Feb 27, 2015)

Way to go. I'd better get busy so that I can be deflowered too.


----------



## JKim (Mar 4, 2015)

Congrats on the icon Jeff! I got my first one too! I was frothing for mine after the Winter GB ended and it just appeared suddenly. They seem to be custom-made to reflect the individual's results, which is a very nice touch! Who does these?

Edit: I need to get a more "appropriate" sig too!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 4, 2015)

JKim said:


> They seem to be custom-made to reflect the individual's results, which is a very nice touch! Who does these?


It all started here: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/group-builds-official/build-participants-icon-thread-17020.html



JKim said:


> Edit: I need to get a more "appropriate" sig too!



If you need help with a sig, you can always drop in here: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/


----------

